
Show HN: Dollar Lean Club Mobile App - clervius
Just launched the &#x27;Dollar Lean Club&#x27; app on Google Play Store. Sorry no iOS version yet.<p>Looking for as much critique as possible.<p>New features that weren&#x27;t part of initial web app idea includes workout programs that you can apply to your week per availability.<p>I also added my personal plan in there. I am a competitive bodybuilder.<p>I promise to respond to all comments. Especially about features you think should be included.<p>Ie. Logging workout<p>Thanks guys
======
gus_massa
You forget to add a link to the Play Store page.

